# Choke Tubes



## RailRoadRetrievers (Feb 4, 2004)

Pattern Master???
Kicks????
Drake Killer????
Carlson's???

I am looking for a good aftermarket choke that will kill'em dead, not cripple them birds. One that will knock'em down clean in the decoys or those hard headed birds that won't come in. I don't want to switch back and forth on chokes, depending on pass shooting or decoying ducks. Any ideas??


----------



## TimThurby (May 22, 2004)

I shoot Kick's(SBE), 2 buddy's shoot Pattermaster(Franchi). Have tried their PM in my SBE. It doesn't pattern as good in mine with the size shot I use(2s & 4s). They shoot BBs most of the time. And also we decoy birds(-30yards), rarely pass shoot.

Pretty much like the Ford/Chevy arguments. But what ever you buy, pattern and find the best load. You would be surprised at how few people think buying an aftermarket choke means they don't have to pattern their gun.

Tim


----------



## GulfCoast (Sep 24, 2007)

I keep an Angleport LMod in my gun all the time. Works great for timber up to rice fields.


----------



## kjrice (May 19, 2003)

Keep in mind that the wad stippers like PM and WW do not work well with solid-style wads.


----------



## Scout (Dec 23, 2007)

Briley is usually considered the best aftermarket choke. Check'em out!!!!


----------



## Bob Gutermuth (Aug 8, 2004)

I bought Carlsons for my Ruger Red Label, they are the only ones who make ones that fit. I use lt. mod and skeet for Canada Goose hunting firing Remington Hevi shot 3 inch #2s. Before you get tubes, check with the shotshell manufacturers and see what degree of choke they reccommend for the various no tox shot, they all shoot differently; steel, Hevi Shot, Bismuth etc.


----------



## 2Blackdogs! (Apr 6, 2006)

I have patterend a lot of tubes. What I have seen is that in general any type of ported choke does better then the non ported and that the Comp N Choke keep the most shot in the pattern-so well that I will use at least a size more open in Comp N choke brand. If ya can't get the comp in choke for your gun the go with the Briley X2 ported.


----------

